# Aura NS3 -Tang Band W3-832SF 3/3.5" Widerange Drivers



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

My first 'review' as such, I have been recently experimenting with some little wideband drivers.

I built some dash pod to suit some Aura NS3's with the intention of using them along with a tweeter and my 8inch midbasses for a 3-way front stage.

Both drivers are classed as wideband's and both have neo magnets. Build quality of both was okay, with the magnet appearing to be glued to the little pressed baskets. I'd have liked to see a stiffer basket on the drivers perhaps a cast basket as the basket face would clearly deform when screwed to the MDF baffle.

Firstly I tested the NS3's fitted into the little 700-800mL sealed enclosures fabricated from MDF and 3-5mm thick fibreglass. The encolsures were sealed and when the cone was slowly pushed inwards took a good few seconds to return to it's normal position indicating a reasonable seal.










Tweeters were not connected during any of the tests and the tests were performed indoors in an open room with the mic roughly 600mm directly on-axis.



































The NS3's response curves showing peaks and dips














The little Tang Band response curve when installed in the same pod via an adaptor plate.

The NS3's appear to be designed a lot more around having good low end extension rather then high output. The only have a sensitivty of 80dB which meant that they took a bit of power in order to get moving, but they did impress with thier extension. I could comfortably run them down to 100hz at moderate levels, which is pretty impressive for the little driver, but they did lack in the upper freq region and I'd suggest somewhere around 3khz would be where you wanted to run them to, before you ran in to needing hefty EQ.

Swapping out the NS3's for the TB's resulted in a clearly higher level for all settings the same, I needed to bring back the level 4/5dB to bring the driver back in check with the rest of the system, testimate to the higher sensitivty of the TB driver.

As can be seen by the response curve the TB didn't have the same extension in the little sealed enclosure as the NS3, suggesting a higher crossover frequency be used. I found that 315hz 24dB seemed to keep the driver happy not introducing any ugly resonances etc when being asked to play at high levels. Another thing that was instantly obvious was the increased extension into the upper frequency. The TB to my ears sounded much nicer. This coupled with the additional sensitivity over the NS3 and the fact that the TB is a slightly smaller driver and has a nice little alloy phase lug (probably attributing to the high end extension). The TB's sounded smooth and airy, focus was sharp and crisp and they blended nicely with the 8's with only a 315hz 24dB HP and LP being used between them and the TB's.

I'd have no hesitation recommending either driver, but for my money the TB's win out in this review. Higher sensitivity, increased extension, smaller size, and to me I've always had a soft spot for the cosmetics of phase lug equiped drivers.


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice review, BMWturbo. Thanks for taking the time and effort to post your results. So are you going to use the TB drivers in your install or do you have more drivers for testing before that decision is made? I'm interested in these small widebanders for my car as an "interim" solution. My plans are to eventually do some extensive modifications to my dash in order to accomodate something a little larger in the kicks. Right now, the passenger side is problematic, to say the least, with respect to available space. Plus, the current design "shrouds" (for lack of a better term) the footwell.

Also, I'd be curious to hear what lowpass XO you think is suitable for your application w/the TB driver. And, (just full of questions aren't I) what drivers are you using for the midbass and tweeter? 

Thanks.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Blackwolf, I probably could have structured it a little better.

I will be using the TB's, but I will be making a new 'dash pod' to mount these with and will be deleting the tweeter. There are a couple of reasons behind this, one is without the tweeter I don't need to install another amplifier and crossover network (HU only has 3-way support) and the second is that I don't actually 'miss' the tweeters as such with the TB's so I'll see how it pans out. 

I imagine I'll be happy with the TB's only for a while and then will decide I need the tweeters back and will go down that path, but for the time being, I will be content. The tweeters mounted in the pods are my Arvus tweeters, but they have not been connected due to the above constraint.

I found through my small testing time that they sounded the nicest (to my ears) with a 315hz HP 24dB slope. Note:- this was before I had the response curves taken last night and was only done by ear in the car, but the response curves show that this is a good point.

I also had some other reasonings behind the Crossover point selection. I know for a fact that my Morel HCW8's in the kicks suffer from a lack of response at the listening position from about 350hz-800hz, so I wanted to keep them away from this region. Environment based, not driver related btw.

LP on the Morels is set at 315hz 24dB also and I find they match very well with the TB's at this frequency.


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and the info. Sorry, I didn't realize you were deleting the tweet in your setup, otherwise I wouldn't have pestered you with ttweet related particular questions. :blush: But thanks for the rest of the info and good luck with the new arrangement. Keep us posted with what you think!

And by the way, I think you did a great job with your "first" review. When and if I ever do one, I hope I can do as well.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice review, sounds like similar results that I have whith the 3inch TB titaniums I am running. They go low enough and high enough that a tweeter is'nt necessary. They also have pretty good output for their size and they look real sexy heh.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice review! Thanks for taking the time to do it. Now if you were to keep the tweet in your install, do you have a ballpark figure as to where you would LP the TB driver?

I have 2 sets of drivers that I'm going to be testing for use in my setup. I'm still deciding on if I want to use the titanium or bamboo TB driver for the 3rd test subject. The other two are a pair of HAT L3's and a pair of Dayton RS100's.

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure if some of that was directed to me as I have the titanuim TBs. I LP'ed them at many points, from 4 to 11k it works well both ways.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It wasn't, but should have been. Thank you for your response and for the info.

Does AAAAAAAAA's opinion sound about right to you as well turbo?


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers Guys.

I haven't had a chance to test crossovers for the 3inch LP, but as AAAAAAA suggested I'd say anywhere from 4kz up would be fine.

The little TB's really do have good extension and give a crisp open sound. I don't know if there would be adequate gains with using the tweeters also over the TB when you factor in another amp channel, crosovers, and the additional mounting of the tweeter etc.

I will report in my other thread when I've fabricated some new pods (looking like they will be new sail panels) and run the TB's only in a slightly wider arrangement still on-axis and comment on the requirement or lack of for the use of a tweeter.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had someone ask me re the TB TS and response, so I'll attach them here.


----------



## Emilio Eltz (May 28, 2009)

thanks:rockon:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice review , sir.

If you get the opportunity, try out the TB W3-1364SA bamboo coned drivers. They are pretty impressive as well, especially considering the low price.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Nice review , sir.
> 
> If you get the opportunity, try out the TB W3-1364SA bamboo coned drivers. They are pretty impressive as well, especially considering the low price.


That's an interesting driver. 

I am finding it hard to get some spare 832's and was looking for a drop in replacement a little while back in case something happened to my current drivers.

I also have a set of FR88's that I may do something with down the track in my car and I'm currently working on an install with soem FR88's in another members vehicle.


----------

